
Google APIs Down - drcongo
https://downfor.io/apidata.googleusercontent.com
======
franze
Well, at least it's down completely. Not like the Google Webmaster Tools
Search Console API where they just stopped updating / delivering correct data
- without notice - any more.
[https://twitter.com/JohnMu/status/1138355023245713408](https://twitter.com/JohnMu/status/1138355023245713408)

